# Spayed Shiloh this morning :(



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

Our Shiloh was spayed this morning at 9 1/2 months. I really struggled with waiting for her first heat and then spaying her, but in the end found that we could wait no longer due to other lifestyle changes about to happen in our household. Dropped her off this morning, she knew something was up and whined as soon as we got there- which she usually doesn't. She cried bloody murder when I left, I could hear leaving the clinic 
The vet called me this afternoon to say that she had finished the surgery and all went well. Shiloh was a trooper and she is now resting in the back until tomorrow. They keep them overnight, which I find hard and upsetting, but the vet said it works out better this way because owners get very upset to see their pets out of sorts and in pain. I guess I can understand that, But I miss my little red devil and I will miss her even more tonight 
Anyway, looking forward to seeing her "smiling" face tomorrow.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

What a tough day and night for you. Glad everything went well. But overnight is probably best - she will be out of it and that might worry you more than anything. She will be up and running in no time - and you will struggle to keep her down! I do know how you feel...anytime I have to leave one at the vet for a surgery, I am a wreck (I think the people at the office think I am slightly crazy :). Last time, with the boy, I got smart and made my husband drop him off. He was being neutered. I picked him up and ask him what did his Daddy have done to him.  Hang in there and try to get some sleep (it will make tomorrow's reunion come quicker...).


----------



## Holly (Aug 19, 2013)

Aww, that's a tough day for you both. 

Not looking forward to that with my girl in a few months. Hope she's back to her usual self in no time and you're both not too traumatized! I'm sure you'll get lots of extra cuddles in the coming days.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Tomorrow, everything will be better


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a bit surprised that vet decided on your behalf that it may be upsetting for you so decided to keep Shiloh in overnight, call me a cynic but I'll bet this doesn't mean it's _gratis_. Just remember to keep her calm as long as you can,,lead walks only round the garden for at least 10 days, then only short walks for 2-3 weeks after. They are resilient dogs but I let Ruby exercise to vigorously too soon after her spaying and she ended up with a plum sized haematoma, (it did go away eventually).


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I remember kissing that sweet soft tummy before Foxy went in, and cried when I saw the condition of her stitches. 
But She was totally fine, and never had a bad day, or a whimper when she came home. (never even licked)
One would never know it had ever happened. It is part of a dogs life, you know it is inevitable, and now it is over.
Tomorrow will be a better day, I know how you feel


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope that Shiloh heals quickly! 

Have the vet show you the incision before you leave so you know what it is supposed to look like. Also, ask him what conditions would require a follow-up call or visit. That way, you won't get overly worried about a little swelling or bruising.


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you all for all your thoughtful messages and advise. You are the best! 
I did not have a good night sleep worrying about her in a crate at the vet's in pain and if she was doubly upset and feeling "abandoned"- she has never been away from home or us since she was 8 weeks.
The vet was kind enough to call at 7 am to update me that she was up and at it and being true to her nickname "Shiloh beanz" 
I suspect you are 100% correct Harrihab, but I never got to see a breakdown of the bill so I don't know how much they changed for the over night. I can tell you that although I am super excited to see her this afternoon, my wallet is hurting a little bit already. The actual spay was $350 (she is exactly 40 lbs) and then there was a charge of $89 for drugs to go home and a post-op blood sample. Total came just over $500. Ouch. We are in Ontario, Canada.
thank you all, I will post an update once she is home  So excited!!!


----------



## Ambertab (Oct 14, 2021)

vizslababy said:


> Thank you all for all your thoughtful messages and advise. You are the best!
> I did not have a good night sleep worrying about her in a crate at the vet's in pain and if she was doubly upset and feeling "abandoned"- she has never been away from home or us since she was 8 weeks.
> The vet was kind enough to call at 7 am to update me that she was up and at it and being true to her nickname "Shiloh beanz"
> I suspect you are 100% correct Harrihab, but I never got to see a breakdown of the bill so I don't know how much they changed for the over night. I can tell you that although I am super excited to see her this afternoon, my wallet is hurting a little bit already. The actual spay was $350 (she is exactly 40 lbs) and then there was a charge of $89 for drugs to go home and a post-op blood sample. Total came just over $500. Ouch. We are in Ontario, Canada.
> thank you all, I will post an update once she is home  So excited!!!


How is Shiloh doing today? How is her health over the years? 
I am bringing my girl home in 5 weeks. Looking for info on Spaying but all posts are old with no update how it turned out ? Is 6 months too early? That is what one vet I checked does . He is in walking distance from the house so would be most convenient but I thought that I should wait and do it after her first heat. I think I use them for basic care but still look for a different vet for just spaying. Thank you in advance for your time .


----------



## Dog_Girl1546 (Nov 5, 2021)

Sorry, to hear. But what are the new changes that make her have to get spayed? Please give us updates on how Shiloh is doing.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The op has not made any posts since 2013.


----------

